# SOVA/Save Ash Ketchum- The TCoD Chapter



## SonicNintendo (Jul 17, 2009)

All Pokemon fans have heard of the voice actor switch on the 10th anniversary episode.  After that, Save Our Voice Actors, or SOVA was created to stand up against and rebel against Pokemon USA to bring back the original VAs.  However, with the passing of Maddie Blaustein, SOVA became Save Ash Ketchum to bring back Veronica Taylor as Ash.

I am an "unofficial" part of SOVA, meaning although I am not officially a SOVA member, I still act as a part of it.  I have created a group here on TCoD, this is the link.  Please join and help because WE CAN DO IT.


----------

